# Asian palm civet questions/help?



## Deccers (Feb 22, 2015)

Okay so this may seem odd and such but in a course I'm studying at college I've been tasked with designing an enclosure for an animal of my choice and I chose Asian palm civets which I'm beginning to question as my choice because there's not much information on them in captivity on the internet and I wanted to ask if any of the good people on this forum either have any personal experience with civets or know of any good resources on them.

Oh and I have some general questions on civets too.

1) I'm not too sure whether Asian palm civets require any kind of permit (whether that be a DWA permit or other) to keep in captivity and then whether they need insurance or something along those lines?

2) What would be an ideal enclosure for these in regards to the size and design of the enclosure, also would it be possible to have an outdoor enclosure for these guys or is it just too cold here in England?

Many thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Now if you'd chosen turtles or tortoises I could have helped, but hopefully someone will be along soon!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

They do not require any form of license in the UK at present.

My advice on enclosure would be as big as physically possible, they love to climb and jump onto whatever they can reach.

John


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi mate, I am positive this great guy has some of these. 
You can find some of his outdoor enclosures on youtube, though I do not know if he keeps them outdoors year around. 

https://www.facebook.com/philipniceguy/

Just one of his videos.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z37mifdwlmQ

He may be able to help you. Worth a try? 
He is on this forum too under the same name but he hasn't been on in a while.


----------

